# 12v Receptacle



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

Is the 12v receptacle for the tv a standard size? I looked in the manual, if you believe that my wife did not and could not find anything. I got an inverter from walmart and got in in mabey halfway. I all but ripped the ceilling down trying to get it out.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

J1R,

Yes, it is a universal size receptacle. I'm not sure why you are having problems with it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I had to push very hard to get the inverter plug into the receptale. Once it was it it worked fine.



J1R said:


> Is the 12v receptacle for the tv a standard size? I looked in the manual, if you believe that my wife did not and could not find anything. I got an inverter from walmart and got in in mabey halfway. I all but ripped the ceilling down trying to get it out.
> [snapback]114540[/snapback]​


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

J1R said:


> Is the 12v receptacle for the tv a standard size? I looked in the manual, if you believe that my wife did not and could not find anything. I got an inverter from walmart and got in in mabey halfway. I all but ripped the ceilling down trying to get it out.
> [snapback]114540[/snapback]​


Try compressing the 2 metal hoops on the inverter plug and pressing in again. Some inverters use hard metal loops, some use soft, my guess is yours are hard, try flattening them just a bit.

Bill.


----------



## SpeedyReb (May 10, 2006)

I have a 25RSS and would like to install a 12v receptacle near the cable outlet beneath the folding shelf next to the sink, any idea how to do this?









Thanks,
Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

This should be pretty easy. You can get a 12V receptacle at any auto parts or marine store. Also your local Radio Shack.

After mounting it where you want it, run the ground wire (the wire connected to the barrel of the receptacle) to a ground point, such as the frame of the trailer. The other 'hot' lead can tap into any other 12V hot wire that happens to be handy (i.e.: a light, the radio, a fan, etc.). You may need a volt meter to determine which wire is which - as it is important with any electronic equipment to get it right - but in many cases you can trace the wires far enough to determine which is which.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

SpeedyReb said:


> I have a 25RSS and would like to install a 12v receptacle near the cable outlet beneath the folding shelf next to the sink, any idea how to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't install the receptacle. the one that came with my 25RSS had a hard time powering my 13" TV, I them purchase a 20" Tv with DVD player built in. It was too much power for the receptacle. I just ran 8 gauge wire straight to the inverter and mounted it close to the TV. It works great.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

henmunoz said:


> SpeedyReb said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 25RSS and would like to install a 12v receptacle near the cable outlet beneath the folding shelf next to the sink, any idea how to do this?
> ...


Nice work henmunoz!! Any problems stringing the wire?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

henmunoz said:


> I just ran 8 gauge wire straight to the inverter and mounted it close to the TV. It works great.


8 Ga! You planning on welding with that?
Wow, that is some heavy duty wiring.
I guess it would pretty much eliminate any voltage loss though.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SpeedyReb (May 10, 2006)

henmunoz said:


> SpeedyReb said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 25RSS and would like to install a 12v receptacle near the cable outlet beneath the folding shelf next to the sink, any idea how to do this?
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I am shall we say a bit mechanically "declined" so I'll need more of an explanation or maybe a couple photo's if you have them?? Please and thanks

Mike


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I've had problems with mine too. Pulled it completely off the ceiling in the Keys. Tried several plugs with the same result so it's coming out soon.


----------

